# Leaking a bit oil from the oilstick.



## Mf135cao (3 mo ago)

Noticed that the tractor is leaking a bit from the oilstick when driving. When i take out the stick Its also coming out a bit oil from the oilstick after parking on the garage. (See it on the Floor) what can i do?

does it help to buy a new oilstick? This is old and maybe not good konger?


----------



## Mf135cao (3 mo ago)




----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Is your crankcase overfull with oil? Are you seeing major "blowby" from the engine? There is a crankcase vent tube attached to the top of the valve cover that vents the crankcase. Normally, the tube runs down towards the bottom of the engine.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Make sure the vent tube is open. Normally, there is a crude filter in the valve cover where the tube attaches. Make sure that this filter is clear.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

BigT said:


> Make sure the vent tube is open. Normally, there is a crude filter in the valve cover where the tube attaches. Make sure that this filter is clear.


Dirt Dauber's nest in the crank vent tube....... Wouldn't be the first time, won't be the last


----------



## Mf135cao (3 mo ago)

where do i find the crankcase breather on my mf135? Does anyone have pictures?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Look on the top of the engine.


----------



## Mf135cao (3 mo ago)

found the pipe that went down, took off the splicing coupling in between, it was almost completely closed. what do I do now?
View attachment 83768


----------



## Mf135cao (3 mo ago)




----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Mf135cao said:


> found the pipe that went down, took off the splicing coupling in between, it was almost completely closed. what do I do now?
> View attachment 83768


You could start with a flexible wire or a coat hanger and dig out all the gunk. Then use something like diesel fuel to continue cleaning. A parts cleaner would help by soaking the tube overnight.
Clean it out good and inspect the filter in the top of the valve cover if there is a filter. The engine has to vent. It's coming out the dipstick because the tube is clogged. That tube is the vent for your engine.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If that splice coupling is rubber, the blockage may be due to degeneration of the rubber?? You may want to get a piece of rubber hose from your local auto parts store and replace it. How does the rest of the tube check out?


----------



## boatmoter (Feb 27, 2015)

if it keeps pushing the dipstick up a little then you probably have bad crankcase ventilation or you have a compression issue,crankcase is getting too much pressure due to worn piston rings letting compression go past and into the crankcase


----------



## boatmoter (Feb 27, 2015)

the clogged crankcase blow by tube you showed will cause excessive crankcase pressure


----------



## Mf135cao (3 mo ago)

should i try cleaning more out of the red pipe? how is best to clean? now oil does not leak out of the dipstick anymore after I removed the rubber coupling between the red and black pipe. but there is some"exhaust" if I take out the dipstick


----------



## Mf135cao (3 mo ago)




----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Completely clean out the pipe and get a new rubber coupler. A piece of heater hose may work.
An old tractor engine will have some [blow by] smoke coming out of the tube. Thats from engine wear


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

On early cars the tube was built so when the vehicle travelled at speed there was some suction created on the end of the tube to help clear the fumes, I don't think we travel fast enough for that work on tractors.

They now use PCV and suction from the motor inlet to reburn the fumes.


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Rolex said:


> On early cars the tube was built so when the vehicle travelled at speed there was some suction created on the end of the tube to help clear the fumes, I don't think we travel fast enough for that work on tractors.
> 
> They now use PCV and suction from the motor inlet to reburn the fumes.


A guy could plumb a tube into an intake hose with a pvc valve. I don't know how much suction is too much. You wouldn't need much. It could reduce that sludge


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

You would also need the fresh air going in to be filtered and maybe fit a catch can.

I have always used a product in my oil to remove sludge and stop it returning.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Years ago working for a dealer we used to drill holes in the intake manifold and valve cover, thread them and connect them with a hose. No pcv required as the have no throttle plate. It sure did eliminate oil leaks on those Minneapolis Molines. But never did it to a Perkins. If excessive leaks were found, would usually find the breather from the valve cover plugged, and that was rare.
Just one warning of venting the crankcase to the intake manifold---Be sure when drilling the valve cover you do not drill where a lot of oil will enter the hose. Remember a diesel is compression ignition too much oil and you will have a runaway diesel!
FYI if you notice a lot of blow by on some John Deere tractors they have a pump to pump fresh air into the crankcase, which increases the oil vapor coming out the draft tube.


----------

